# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  تبدیل دیتابیس sql به sqlite

## reza_azizi2010

با سلام
من یک دیتابیس دارم که از phpmyadmin اکسپورت گرفتم و الان واسه استفاده توی اندروید میخام تبدیلش کنم به sqlite .چندتا برنامه کانورتور گرفتم اما کار نکرد. ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید. خیلی ضروریه.

----------

